# Supprimer la couleur du fond d'un PDF



## macabee (30 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour , j'ai pas mal de pages en PDF de vieux livres jaunis à imprimer ( PDFs récupérés sur le net : open library , par exemple ) ; le problème c'est que ça va bouffer la cartouche couleur de ma vieille HP Officejet g55 ... Que puis-je faire pour modifier le PDF et n'imprimer qu'en N&B ? Merci .


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2013)

macabee a dit:


> Bonjour , j'ai pas mal de pages en PDF de vieux livres jaunis à imprimer ( PDFs récupérés sur le net : open library , par exemple ) ; le problème c'est que ça va bouffer la cartouche couleur de ma vieille HP Officejet g55 ... Que puis-je faire pour modifier le PDF et n'imprimer qu'en N&B ? Merci .



Modifier le PDF, c'est pas ici, mais pour résoudre ton problème, pas besoin de modifier le PDF, tu donnes toi-même la solution : imprimer en noir et blanc au lieu de le faire en couleur !


----------



## macabee (31 Janvier 2013)

j'l'avions jamais fait ! tu choisis nb quand l'imprimante le demande ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h36 ----------

bon , il reste un pb : le fond grisâtre ...


----------



## edd72 (31 Janvier 2013)

macabee a dit:


> j'l'avions jamais fait ! tu choisis nb quand l'imprimante le demande ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h36 ----------
> 
> bon , il reste un pb : le fond grisâtre ...



Et bien imprime en un peu plus clair (luminosité/contraste au niveau des options de ton impression)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2013)

De toute façon, avec un scan, tu n'obtiendras jamais un fond d'un blanc parfait, car le fond jaunâtre est très loin d'être uniforme, et acheter Photoshop rien que pour ça (pour pouvoir jouer sur les niveaux), ça fait cher l'économie de cartouches d'encre


----------



## macabee (31 Janvier 2013)

je ne peux pas scanner , les livres sont sur le net ...


----------



## Sly54 (31 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> et acheter Photoshop rien que pour ça (pour pouvoir jouer sur les niveaux), ça fait cher l'économie de cartouches d'encre


Apercu et l'outil "alpha instantané", c'est moins cher que Photoshop


----------



## macabee (28 Février 2013)

c'est quoi l'outil alpha instantané ??


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2013)

Apercu 6.0 (Mountain Lion) : Présentation / Afficher la barre d'outils, tu as un outil qui s'appelle alpha instantané.


----------



## macabee (28 Février 2013)

j'ai leopard 10.5.8 sur mini


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2013)

macabee a dit:


> j'ai leopard 10.5.8 sur mini


L'alpha instantané date de Snow Leopard; mais dans ce lien on explique comment on faisant avant d'avoir l'alpha instantané, je te laisse lire.


(c'est juste au dessus du paragraphe Quicktime : "_La sélection par forme devient la sélection « Lasso intelligent » et se réalise en une seule étape contre deux auparavant tandis que la fonction « Extraire avec couleur » devient « Alpha instantanée » également utilisable en une seule étape avec une réelle sélection de la zone choisie qui peut être « coupée » pour obtenir un résultat comparable à celui de 10.5 Leopard, mais dont on peut désormais faire ce quon veut sous 10.6 Snow Leopard.-----_")


----------



## macabee (28 Février 2013)

si , si ! merci !


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2013)

macabee a dit:


> toi t'es un bon modo ,
> si , si ! merci !





pourtant je ne suis qu'un petit bonhomme en bleu


----------



## macabee (28 Février 2013)

bon j'ai lu , j'ai pigé qu'il faut utiliser " sélection " et à ce moment on peut numériser ; mais bon avec hp on a l'application dans le dock qui permet de tout faire d'un clic avec une multifonctions ...
et moi qui te prenais pour une fille ( j'ai pas trop lu moebius ) !


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2013)

macabee a dit:


> et moi qui te prenais pour une fille ( j'ai pas trop lu moebius ) !



C'est pas Moëbius, c'est Bilal :rateau:


----------



## macabee (28 Février 2013)

c'est vrai , j'en ai lu un album , mais toute cette beautesse bien léchée me gonfle...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2013)

macabee a dit:


> et moi qui te prenais pour une fille ( j'ai pas trop lu moebius ) !


shame on you 






Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est pas Moëbius, c'est Bilal :rateau:


Merci Toum'aï pour la rectification


----------



## macabee (1 Mars 2013)

...c'est comme l'informatique , je n'adhère qu'avec une modération proche du dédain , hu , hu , hu , comme dirait Bianca !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2013)

macabee a dit:


> ...c'est comme l'informatique , je n'adhère qu'avec une modération proche du dédain , hu , hu , hu , comme dirait Bianca !



Qu'est-ce que la modération vient faire là dedans &#8230; Laisse moi en dehors de ça ! :hein:


----------



## macabee (1 Mars 2013)

sly lui , c'est le bon ; il reste la brute et le truand ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h11 ----------

bon sang , sly , tu es la femme piège !  :love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------

